# no algae in a non planted tank



## leedsrhinojohn (8 Jun 2019)

I am in the process of setting up a new discus tank but its going to be non planted with just a few bits of bogwood and a few bits of 'litter', my question is how do I keep algae at bay with no plants in tank and I would like to have lights on for at least 8 hrs.
If it has to be chemical then what would you recommend?
Thanks


----------



## Edvet (8 Jun 2019)

Low lightlevels will help, but having floating plants will help too, these use up nitrogen which will be one of your most produced metabolites. In a plantless tank you ill need excellent filtration in order to cope with ammonia-nitrite-nitrate, plants ( and floaters in special) will help.
I originally made my 400 gallon for a plantless discus tank and i incorporated a 75 gallon sump and two large trickle towers in order to keep the water healthy.


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (8 Jun 2019)

Thanks Ed
I like the idea of floating plants as it would also lower the light for the discus.
Any recommendations for low maintenance floating plants, it will be a 6x2x2 tank.


----------



## Kezzab (8 Jun 2019)

Most common floaters are low maintenance. You just fish some out when theres too much. 

Salvinia Natans, amazon frogbit, even duckweed.

K


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (8 Jun 2019)

Try here https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/frogbit.57775/


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (8 Jun 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## sciencefiction (9 Jun 2019)

Consider having either floating plants or emersed plants and low intensity light level in the tank itself, which will be plenty to see the discus beautiful colors. A tank with no plants at all is a very unstable experience for the fish that rely on your motivation and live style only to be healthy.


----------



## Hendre (9 Jun 2019)

A friend simply uses a small LED strip which illuminates the tank but isn't strong enough to actually grow algae.


----------



## zozo (9 Jun 2019)

Give it a large planted sump filter...

This is a small example.. It aint difficult..





or go a la Aquaponics..

Example diagram, but with some fantasy it can de made not only very decorative with a beautifull jungle of house plants. But also very cost effective.




It will keep you happy and especialy the darn expensive discus fish happy and healthy..

To keep Water and Fish healthy, plants (marginal and or aqautic) are inseperable from the biotoop.

No pun intended, but the people who call and plantless setup a biotoop aqaurium, have forgotten to look above the water line and up stream at the plants growing there.  A plantless biotoop simply doesn't excist in reality. It is as far from the word biotoop as it can get and actualy makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Edvet (9 Jun 2019)

Red rooted floater ((Phyllantus fluitans), frogbit (Limnobium laevigatum)  and Ceratopteris pteroides, all South american floaters


----------



## zozo (9 Jun 2019)

Edvet said:


> View attachment 124933
> Red rooted floater ((Phyllantus fluitans), frogbit (Limnobium laevigatum)  and Ceratopteris pteroides, all South american floaters


Absolutely lovely!...  Actualy also if viewed from the submersed parts.  Those hanging and waving roots give a very natural intrigue to an aqaurium. Fish love it..


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Jun 2019)

I'm sure Ady will have some tips, but I guess low light is the key...






This also from George might give you some notion, but floating plants are a very good idea too...


----------



## tiger15 (9 Jun 2019)

The OP said he does not want plants, and floaters is plant.  Floaters is not maintenance free, and having floaters to block off  light is contradicting to having light to show off the fish in the first place.  8+ hour of light bright enough to show off fish will inevitably invite algae and worst, the brown or red BBA type that thrive in low light.  Algae will also cover the moist underside of the glass cover and reduce brightness over time and needs to be removed.  I had the worst BBA infestation when I kept fish only tanks until I keep plants and learn how to control algae.

I will spray peroxide on all exposed surfaces during water change and dose Excel following Seachem recommended dosage after WC as needed.


----------



## Ady34 (12 Jun 2019)

Thanks @Tim Harrison, yeah low light is key and good maintenance. I had no plants and no algae at all. I have ran several plantless hardscape only tanks and have had no issues, but always only ran low intensity RGB led. 
Circulation is also key, don’t allow any build up of detrius and maintain the substrate religiously. 
What sort of discus are you looking to keep @leedsrhinojohn? Regular large water changes also help and realistically are a must.
Bristlenose plecs also are a good fish to keep with the discus to keep hardscape clean and hoover up any excess food.
Cheerio, 
Ady.


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (14 Jun 2019)

Hi Ady
I already have the tank and discus, I used to have it planted but with work taking more and more time I don't want the extra work of a planted tank so changing to a non planted tank but was just looking at best way to keep algae at bay, Ive got 3 ai prime hd freshwater lights and looking to ramp them down quite a lot and get some frogbit who a member has kindly given me so hoping that and the lower lights aswell as the normal tank cleaning regime will keep algae at bay


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (17 Jun 2019)

Or you could always go with slow growing and 'height limited' low tech plants. Ie... no stem plants, crypts, bolbitis, anubias...


----------



## Wolfito (20 Jun 2019)

i would also try slow growing plants. they do help


----------

